# any of you guys have tweeter grills???



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to see if any of you have grills for a set of Boston Acoustics Z6 tweeters. They are discontinued and Boston doesn't have them in stock. I tried calling around to a few local shops (audio express) and it's impossible to get the person on the phone to go back to an installer. I figure, someone might have these lying around in their tool box and might want some lunch money. Any chance any of you installers here might have a set you feel like cutting lose? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

i do have them in my toolbox ill look tomm for ya ,


----------



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

hey DTM, any luck?


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

i just have 1 ....


----------



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks dtm. Come on guys, help me out. Check your tool boxes! I only need one. Thanks.


----------

